# Watch Storage Box Project Completed



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello WUS,
I'm artistically challenged and seeking guidance. I decided to get a watch storage box, but wanted something different. I also wanted something that will help keep everything together when moving, my job requires I move every 2 years or so. I decided upon a wooden machinist's tool box. I wanted a proof on concept before I purchase an old oak antique machinist's tool box, so I got one from Harbor Freight to see how it goes.



The top compartment is going to house my watch collection. I haven't decided yet how many compartments to make. Part of me wants to install 3 rows by 6 columns, to make 18 cubbies and use pillows. However I'm also thinking of only putting in 3 rows and 3 colums and use 9 tubes. I will be able to accommodate up to 18 watches no matter what.

The top four drawers I'm planning to use for straps and travel pouches.

The middle two drawers I'm planning to use for spare parts; IE spring bars, screw bars, bezel inserts, etc.

The bottom two drawers I'm planning to use for watch specific tools.

Seeing as how I'm a frosh WIS, this gives me plenty of room to grow into as I only have a handful of watches and a few tools so far.

Where I need help is choosing colors for the dividers and pillows.

If I can find the same green as the interior I'd like to use that to cover the dividers, but I don't want something close that looks off. I also considered using black for the dividers, I'm hesitant to use black as many watches will have black dials &/or straps but I'm feeling that the dividers will not really be seen as they will only be slightly taller than the pillows.

I am thinking of using burgundy for my pillows. I had considered orange, but I know there is a Doxa or Planet Ocean in my future so I don't want to do that. I really don't want to use any primary colors as I want my watches to really pop, so no reds, blues, blacks, browns. I don't want brown leather straps, pepsi bezels, or Seamaster dials blending in to the pillows.

Help me out, what colors do some of our more stylish members think I should use?

I could definitely use the help.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

Come on WUS,
There has to be a large number of you with some color sense that can help with with color selection.

Some help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

Green.....Or black.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*



little big feather said:


> Green.....Or black.


So you don't think if I go black it will negatively drown out the black straps and dials?

Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## Animated AL (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

In my wooden watch box,the pillows and interior are tan. I think that looks pretty good.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

I hadn't thought of that, tan might interact with the wood well too.

Thanks


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

Yes tan is a good neutral color that can bring out other colors in the watch and straps.


----------



## Animated AL (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

Tan interior looks really good in a wooden box.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

There seems to be a consensus on tan.

I'm heading to the fabric store now with my wife, looking for a matching green for the dividers, and a tan material for the pillows.

I'll post pics when I have a prototype done.

Thanks


----------



## Animated AL (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

Good Luck!


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*



Animated AL said:


> Good Luck!


Thanks

I got the wood dividers fit today. My first prototype will be green fleece on the dividers, and tan fleece for the pillows. Hopefully my wife will get the dividers covered tomorrow, and will get the cylindrical pillows done this week.

Before Pic:









Dividers Installed:


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

I'm behind schedule.

I started a new job this week, my wife is one week out from her finals for a 10 month long certification course for a better position, and we had a birthday for one of our children this week.

Hopefully I'll get something accomplished this weekend, but this project will most likely not get completed until next weekend.

It will be completed though, and the results will be posted here for peer review.

Respectfully,
Omega_556


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I went ahead and got it done, let me know what you think. I went out and bought a sewing machine when I found out my wife was planning on sewing this by hand, and then I just went ahead and learned how to use it and did the project myself.

I used a tan faux suede, and poly fill for the pillows. These pillows are 7in long, designed to fit one to two watches per pillow. Unfortunately I ran out of the material for the pillows, so now I need to go out tomorrow and get some more to ensure they are all the same color/texture.









I used green fleece to cover the balsa wood dividers. It looks very close in person, but the photos make the dividers look much different than the felt inside the toolbox.









Here is my current little strap/bracelet drawer.









Here is my current spare parts drawer.









Here is the drawer I keep my necklace and wedding bands (actual and beater) in. I've seen to many accidents at work resulting from wearing wedding bands, that I don't wear them to work anymore.









Here are a couple of crappy watch tools, I cannot wait to enroll in the Time Zone Watch School and fill these drawers up 









Overall, I am very happy the way the project turned out. If I don't include the cost of the sewing machine, this project was only about $95.


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow - you have ended up with a very unique and practical piece. Good job!


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Good work fella!
My only comment is that I would have doubled the number of sections in the top, thereby reducing their size by half, which I think would look tidier when fully populated.
I understand that you don't currently have 18 watches but I suspect it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

scottjc said:


> Good work fella!


Thanks



scottjc said:


> My only comment is that I would have doubled the number of sections in the top, thereby reducing their size by half, which I think would look tidier when fully populated.
> I understand that you don't currently have 18 watches but I suspect it's only a matter of time...


I agree, I can always rebuild it as the collection grows.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the use of that box to store watches, too. I have a very similar Gerstner tool chest that I use to store my watch tools. Unfortunately, my tools take up al the room in the box, leaving me no extra space for watches. I may have to consider getting another box to use for watches.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

fuzzyb said:


> I have a very similar Gerstner tool chest that I use to store my watch tools.


Thanks for turning me onto Gerstner. I will definitely get one of these once my residence stabilizes.


----------



## night_owl (Jan 8, 2013)

You did a wonderful job with well-chosen colors on that box!


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

night_owl said:


> You did a wonderful job with well-chosen colors on that box!


Thank you very much.


----------



## cormier33 (Jan 11, 2014)

Excellent design. You've inspired me to create a similar style watch box. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

cormier33 said:


> Excellent design. You've inspired me to create a similar style watch box. It looks wonderful.


If you have any questions feel free to let me know.


----------



## qualitime (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Seeking Help with Watch Storage Box*

Yours look pretty good, I've seen one with tan and I agree that it does not look bad


----------



## newhorizon (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent implementation, I always wondered if I could make the pillows and dividers myself, this inspires me to try. Like the wide space, but would have been better if you had more cubes accommodating single watch opposed to bigger pillow to take two watches, I have similar big pillow setting in one of my boxes, often I find myself avoiding to place two watches as there are chances watches bump, also unnecessarily I will be touching the other watch in the pillow while removing/placing one. Well done by the way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words.

If I were to do it over, I too would definitely do the single watch pillows/compartments and make the pillows out of chamois.

I've actually considered flipping this one to finance building another one this way, time will tell I guess.


----------



## Athaya (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice one, a perfect house for watches.


Regards,

Adrian
edited by mod, violation of rules & guidelines


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

I think that box is great. I too am in the process of making my own box due to lack of anything original and affordable in shops or online.
So far though I have only worked out how to make nice pillows. I will make the box around them.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice. I found similar boxes on ebay, so I might copy your idea


----------



## joedigital (Aug 23, 2014)

wow thats an amazing watch box great work


----------



## Stevies (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice job! Looks like you can fit two watches on each pillow. You can put a hair scrunchie between them so they don’t knock into each other. That can add another pop of color or just black or green to match the felt. Your wife will know what that is if you don’t


----------



## Sterling.GmbH (Mar 27, 2018)

Welp... I thought I was done spending money on watch "goodies..." but I guess not. Thank you for sharing and sparking some ideas!


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Haha, this project is from 4 years ago. Regardless, looks great. OP, if you are still here, lets see the SOTC in the box! Great job and it looks like a better functioning box than mine.


----------

